# Friendly 1 Year Old Stray Needs Home (Lexington, KY)



## Layla0710

Hi everyone! 

My boyfriend and I found a stray cat on Thanksgiving and have taken her in for the time being. "Pilgrim" as we've been calling her is extremely loving and playful, and will make someone very happy. She came running up to us starving and scared but willing to let us handle her and even pick her up in exchange for food (Thanksgiving leftovers were all we had at the moment to lure her inside, so she really lucked out there! lol). 

Pilgrim is white and orange, and about 7 pounds. She will purr and sleep in your lap for hours if you let her and also gives head butts. She is not aggressive towards people at all and would probably be good with children. We have taken her to the vet and she is UTD on shots, vaccines, and blood work (FIV/FEL neg) however she is NOT spayed. Pilgrim is litter trained and has all of her claws.

I have posted on local Facebook Lost & Found groups, contacted the Lexington Humane Society, and have called 5-6 vets in the area and no one has reported her missing. Despite being very friendly, she was quite skinny and malnourished so my bf's vet thinks that she may be a stray.

We would love to keep her, but we both live in one bedroom apartments with cats of our own and there just isn't enough room for two cats in that small of a space. She is staying at my bf's for the time being, and his cat is older and arthritic and frankly I think the kitten scares her. She's used to being the only cat in the household (which we knew when we took her in) and having to deal with a new energetic kitten is stressing her out. They're not out together without supervision and it just isn't fair to either of them. Pilgrim needs a home where she has someone to play with whether it's another young cat or a kid who can give her the attention she deserves. 

If anyone in the area knows of a possible good home, please let me know. She's an awesome little cat and I want to make sure she goes to a good home because I think she's going to turn out to be an awesome pet and family friend


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Do you have any pictures you can post here??
She sounds like a Sweetie, and deserves a good home!


----------



## BotanyBlack

Hope some one comes up with something! I have 3 strays of my own I want to rehome.

BTW you are 20 minutes from me!


----------



## Layla0710

Sorry for the late reply! It's been a month since Thanksgiving and we still have this little cutie. 



10cats2dogs said:


> Do you have any pictures you can post here??
> She sounds like a Sweetie, and deserves a good home!


I have TONS of pictures! I can't figure out how to upload them here because it says I have no more room or something. Do I need to delete older pictures that I've posted? Not sure how this works . . . She is really sweet, you can pick her up and plop her in your lap and she'll just lay there for hours either sleeping or grooming herself or just hanging out. It's like she's grateful. Oh, and she will head butt you and lick your nose. 



BotanyBlack said:


> Hope some one comes up with something! I have 3 strays of my own I want to rehome.
> 
> BTW you are 20 minutes from me!


Hi neighbor! Lol. Are you on Lost and Found Pets of Lexington, KY? I posted there the night we found her and also on the page for Winchester. Someone commented on one of the pages that she matched the description of another lost cat but neither the page admin nor the woman who commented has gotten back to me. 

I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!


----------



## BotanyBlack

No. not on it. I actually live in Winchester. I haven't checked those pages.


----------

